# Hollywood Orchestral Percussion is now released.



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 1, 2014)

http://www.soundsonline.com/Hollywood-O ... Percussion

Downloaders, be aware that the Diamond version is 70 GB so you will want to do it overnight probably and only if you have a fast internet connection.


----------



## dp_audio (Oct 1, 2014)

Cool! Can't wait to hear some demos.


----------



## Jackles (Oct 1, 2014)

At last ! 

Although I'm quit surprise (to say the least) by the price. It's the same price as Hollywood Strings Diamond ! I know size doesn't matter but, take a peak at the manual yourself; I really don't feel it's worth 600$. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm sure it sounds gorgeous, but I reckon EW worked a little bit more on HS than HOP. So selling it at the same price seems a little bit strange (to me).
There is no harp nor a piano and patches for pitched percs are a tad light to my taste, so it's nothing close an exhaustive orchestral library (no harp for god sake !).

I was saving for this for quite a while now, but I think I'll stick with my Spitfire percs (witch is great btw) for a little bit longer...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 1, 2014)

HS Diamond was originally $1600 when first released I believe.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 1, 2014)

dp_audio @ Wed Oct 01 said:


> Cool! Can't wait to hear some demos.



The same here, and: Congratulations, EW!


----------



## blougui (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes Jay, it was around 1500 of our euros.

- Erik.


----------



## Jackles (Oct 1, 2014)

@Jay

So you do consider that the amount of work is proportional to the price.

I could have say the same thing about HB or HOW's price. Witch were not as expensive as HS when first released, because it was a different standard. There was not as much complexity as in HS.

And considering the amount of work that has to be done for sampling percussions, that would have been logical to have a lot lower price than HB or HOW. Coding is a lot easier, there is no legato, nor complex patch layering (at least, not as complex as for an oboe or a trumpet).


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 1, 2014)

1/3 of the work for 1/3 of the price, just to pick a figure out of the hat?

Seems reasonable to me, but ultimately, the marketplace decides.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 1, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Oct 01 said:


> 1/3 of the work for 1/3 of the price, just to pick a figure out of the hat?
> 
> Seems reasonable to me, but ultimately, the marketplace decides.



+1

I hate these price discussions!


----------



## kmlandre (Oct 1, 2014)

Realistically, EW has sales pretty frequently and they have long sales windows at that. I know I've purchased all my EW libs at one sale or another.

I doubt HOP will go on sale right away, but EW has always been good about serving up their stuff at a reasonable price at one point or another.

I imagine it's a lot like album sales - you make your biggest chunk of money during the initial buzz period and then things start to slip off a bit. For those who are in a position where they really need to stay competitive, an initial price of $600 is probably reasonable.

Kurt
https://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## handz (Oct 1, 2014)

OK this calls for a rant. 

Wow $600 for a standard orchestral percussion library?!?! One would think that when they let us wait years to finally finish this set ( while small companies like Cinesamples did everything already in much shorter time) they will make price a no brainer but wow - more expensive than Spitfire or cinesamples! The price is same as other libs with much more sample content and complexity. Really this seems a bit odd to me. 


End of rant.


----------



## feck (Oct 1, 2014)

As I posted in the other thread, there should at least be a discount for those of us who already own the other 3 Hollywood series instruments. Is there?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 1, 2014)

handz @ Wed Oct 01 said:


> OK this calls for a rant.
> 
> Wow $600 for a standard orchestral percussion library?!?! One would think that when they let us wait years to finally finish this set ( while small companies like Cinesamples did everything already in much shorter time) they will make price a no brainer but wow - more expensive than Spitfire or cinesamples! The price is same as other libs with much more sample content and complexity. Really this seems a bit odd to me.
> 
> ...



Wow. I can think of at least three valid responses to that but since I am confident that others can as well, this time I will forbear and let them.


----------



## handz (Oct 1, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Oct 02 said:


> handz @ Wed Oct 01 said:
> 
> 
> > OK this calls for a rant.
> ...



Go on. Im interested. This price is indeed making it very expensive to EW standards - thanx to crazy sales which there are all the time. The whole Ccc2 cost me like 2x more than just this. I dont care it is a "new" product. It is loooooooooong awaited final piece to complete orchestral package from EW which sadly many people already replaced with concurrent products. So the price could be more inviting to purchase. Especially for people who own all other products from the line...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 1, 2014)

We all know what will happen. Some people will respond with :
"Of course he says that, they pay him"
or "there goes a arrogant EW rep showing that they don't value or respect their customers" because that is pretty much what always happens when I say what I honestly think. 

So this time I will demure and have a little faith in others.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 1, 2014)

Actually I will say one thing that I think is both indisputable and non controversial : if it doesn't sell well it may be priced too high. If it does sell well, it wasn't.


----------



## proxima (Oct 1, 2014)

handz @ Wed Oct 01 said:


> This price is indeed making it very expensive to EW standards - thanx to crazy sales which there are all the time.


As many people have noted in the other HOP thread, this is how EW (and many other products, like everything Native Instruments) work: a high initial price to grab those who really want it, some occasional sales for the opportunists in a year or so, and eventually deep discounting. The sales on the rest of the Hollywood series and other products is all but permanent (CCC now 70% off, most older products 50% off the list price, which in the case of Hollywood Strings is a reduction from the original list price).

EW doesn't need to maximize its sales (in quantity or revenue terms) now. It can be patient and sell to those really eager to buy it at this price. If there isn't enough demand, they'll drop the price; but will many people really say, "I won't pay the new lower price, because they overcharged for it when it first came out"? I don't think so.

A little patience on our side goes a long way: Komplete is a cheap way to buy NI's stuff, and the occasional Komplete sales make it even cheaper. EW stuff has some of the best value, so long as you aren't buying their newest releases. That means be patient with SD3 and HOP. It's just the way this business model works.


----------



## handz (Oct 1, 2014)

Of course. Because they pay you   I wonder who will be the heroic defender who justify this price among Spitfire, Cinesamples or now Rhapsody. 
For me EW is that big company who can afford aggresice pricing not a small developer who needs to keep standard price to keep profit. This lib in my opinion should be priced more friendly. for me who bought all other libs almost for this price - sorry this is expensive and i already have some other percussions ( of course, because it was not sure if we will ever get some HOP at all some time) so I dont immediately fall for it ( wish i could, but not with this price tag) Of course guys who buys everything out there will go for it. Maybe its just me, but there is now lot of concurrence, if this was released back in the days....than fine. 

It will sell well, but would much better if the price would be better. Im the one who pass on it. Now. Because i know it will be on sale and its not one of a kind library or any close to it. You may say Im a dreamer, but Im not the only one.


----------



## Allegro (Oct 1, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Oct 01 said:


> if it doesn't sell well it may be priced too high. If it does sell well, it wasn't.


Apple! is it you?


----------



## proxima (Oct 1, 2014)

Setting aside discussions about price, I'm surprised there are zero demos listed for it right now. I thought having at least a few on launch day (and maybe an intro video) was standard.

Hard to have a discussion about quality and value with only a manual to work from.


----------



## Dmitry Noskov (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow, congrats!
Definetly will buy it. Just wanted to hear a little demo. ))


----------



## Arbee (Oct 1, 2014)

When I see rants like this about pricing I realise just how much of a simpleton I must be. If something is more expensive than the value I perceive it will bring me, I don't buy it :roll: 

.


----------



## rgames (Oct 1, 2014)

Mahler Hammer! YES!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 1, 2014)

handz @ Wed Oct 01 said:


> Of course. Because they pay you   I wonder who will be the heroic defender who justify this price among Spitfire, Cinesamples or now Rhapsody.



If you have 3 out of 4 of the Hollywood orchestral sections and you want your template to be complete with everyone in the same room, buy it now.

Or wait the year. 

Pick one.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 1, 2014)

I think it's ridiculous to argue price in a commercial thread. Too expensive? Simple, don't buy it. Do you think you can negotiate a new price in this commercial thread? Do you think you can convince others to go on strike for justice in pricing?? I just don't get it.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 1, 2014)

Would love to hear some demos of how they sound. 

Price is always high at release time, then goes down .. but you have to wait for that to happen. Pretty much standard EW Price structure with most of their libraries. 

Although, there are so many alternatives as far as Orch.-Percussion these days, I don't see a problem using other Orch.Perc. libraries with their Hollyood Orch. Libraries. Plus, you don't have to use their very popular PLAY Engine :lol:


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 1, 2014)

Prices, especially of digital products, has a lot to do with the competition, and finding a quality/price market place.

Aren't Redux, and CinePerc core/pro at about $600?

The producers, having done lots of drums & percussion, I'm sure this is kickass!


----------



## aaronnt1 (Oct 2, 2014)

The manual says that the glock and celesta are both just 1 round robin instruments 
And vibes, marimba and xylophone just 2. 

And no harp in sight anywhere.

Definitely expected more from the last edition to a high end series.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 2, 2014)

Glock & Celesta don't usually play repeated notes, so I wouldn't give that too much importance. And frankly, I've never seen a harp as part of a percussion library.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Oct 2, 2014)

jamwerks @ Thu 02 Oct said:


> Glock & Celesta don't usually play repeated notes, so I wouldn't give that too much importance. And frankly, I've never seen a harp as part of a percussion library.



Have you heard Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy and the Harry Potter scores  I think quick alternating two note / chord phrases would also definitely benefit from more round robins to avoid the robotic feel. I think this library will need more use of the repetition script than is usual for the Hollywood series. The harp was just my general surprise at the Hollywood series not having one.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 2, 2014)

aaronnt1 @ Thu Oct 02 said:


> Have you heard Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy and the Harry Potter scores


Yeah you're right that when doing repeated figures RR's are necessary or you'll hear the repeats. I guess something like 3 RR's would have likely been enough for these instruments. Too bad, if they don't have them.

As for the harp, I didn't expect it here with the percussion, but I've always wonder why in heaven they haven't yet done one in that room. It's really the only one missing.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Oct 2, 2014)

I think the price seems fair. Would love to hear some demos though, before purchasing. Heck, I am sure there will be something ridiculously useful in there no matter what - I still have patches from the old EWQLSO in my template, so if the standard starts there and goes up it can't be half bad...


----------



## Rv5 (Oct 2, 2014)

Will this have Nick Phoenix and Thomas Bergersen's name removed from the physical box like with HOW, which had them on the 'virtual box' on the website but removed from the physical box?


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 2, 2014)

Maybe a better way of expressing opinions as to price would be to do so with one's wallet (or not as the case may be).

And perhaps if demos had been available upon launch, there'd be more to talk about now than price.

Have I sufficiently offended everyone now? :twisted:


----------



## JohnG (Oct 2, 2014)

What's it sound like?


----------



## guydoingmusic (Oct 2, 2014)

Simon Ravn @ Thu Oct 02 said:


> I still have patches from the old EWQLSO in my template



Me too!!!  Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 2, 2014)

JohnG @ Thu Oct 02 said:


> What's it sound like?



I am just starting to play with it now. Fantastic! My initial impression is that Mids + Vintage is going to be my favorite mics, but I may pass on the Vintage and add UAD Ocaeanway to it in the long run.

Let me know if you want to come over and play it.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 2, 2014)

BTW folks, PLAY 4.2.2 is required to use HOP, it’s now posted at the support site.


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 2, 2014)

These pricing discussions are silly.



NYC Composer @ Thu Oct 02 said:


> I think it's ridiculous to argue price in a commercial thread. Too expensive? Simple, don't buy it. Do you think you can negotiate a new price in this commercial thread? Do you think you can convince others to go on strike for justice in pricing?? I just don't get it.



Could not possibly agree more.



handz @ Thu Oct 02 said:


> Wow $600 for a standard orchestral percussion library?!?! One would think that when they let us wait years to finally finish this set ( while small companies like Cinesamples did everything already in much shorter time) they will make price a no brainer but wow - more expensive than Spitfire or cinesamples! The price is same as other libs with much more sample content and complexity.



You sure about that?

CPerc Core & Pro - $698 for 79 GB (Core - $299 for 49 GB)
EW Hollywood Perc - $699 for 70 GB
SF Perc Redux - $563 (£349) for 30 GB (do the math: at the current price point, if the lib was 70 GB, it would cost about $1350)

Some more info to note:

The lib does not contain piano, nor harp.



rgames @ Thu Oct 02 said:


> Mahler Hammer! YES!



EWQLSO contained one, just so you know!  

p.s. - I do not work for EW.

Cheers.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 2, 2014)

Actually, isn't $395 euro closer to $599 than $699, Jeff?

And its 70 GB, not75.


----------



## ModalRealist (Oct 2, 2014)

Jay, can you tell us which mic position is the one included in Gold?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 2, 2014)

ModalRealist @ Thu Oct 02 said:


> Jay, can you tell us which mic position is the one included in Gold?



Pretty sure it is the Mains because when I load a Diamond instrument that is what it defaults to.


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 2, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Oct 02 said:


> Actually, isn't $395 euro closer to $599 than $699, Jeff?
> 
> And its 70 GB, not75.



Hi Jay

The EW website says 75GB free hard disc space is required. I assumed that means the lib is around 75 GB.

http://www.soundsonline-europe.com/Holl ... Percussion

In terms of 395 euro - I screwed up. It's pounds - not Euros. Oops!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 2, 2014)

70 GB of content.


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Oct 2, 2014)

Andy Barraclough posted two demos of the library over at the Soundsonline forum.

https://soundcloud.com/andybarraclough/ ... stral-demo

https://soundcloud.com/andybarraclough/ ... ssion-demo

I think the Imperial March demo sounds pretty good. All instruments are from the Hollywood series and they really do sound lovely together. I like the concept of having my whole template from one developer and recorded in the same room, so I might jump on this when they release the EastWest Hollywood Series Bundle later. 95% off. :roll: 
The celeste demo I'm not very fond of, it sounds very midi...

Keep in mind this is still very early he's not had the library for more then a few hours. Still imho I think he's really great at using the Hollywood series. The remakes of the LOTR Sondtrack that he's made are just gorgeous.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 2, 2014)

I agree with Simon -- the original EWQLSO percussion is still all over my pieces. I am quite optimistic this will be fun to have.



[note: I have received free products from East West]


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 2, 2014)

JohnG @ Thu Oct 02 said:


> I agree with Simon -- the original EWQLSO percussion is still all over my pieces. I am quite optimistic this will be fun to have.
> 
> 
> 
> [note: I have received free products from East West]



Yep, me too. I added a few more bombastic libraries, but my basic perc in my orch template is EWQLSO.


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 4, 2014)

70+GB is a bit overkill for me and so is the price. Hopeful for a silver edition.


----------



## dpasdernick (Oct 4, 2014)

Hmmm... I bet it has timpani and snare drums and orchestral chimes and whatever else you already have in your big bang boomy arsenal. Yes, it will no doubt compliment the Hollywood series and yes it is obvious that they had to make this product but I'm sure Nick and Doug where twitching like monkeys on crack every time they heard the engineer say "Try that 16th round robin velocity whack on the piccolo snare one more time" As far as Orchestral libraries go I'm betting they are done unless they decide to do some chamber or solo stuff. There's no doubt that these two guys are icons and pioneers when it comes to sampled orchestral libs but I bet they're glad this series is done.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 4, 2014)

While no doubt he could change his mind, Doug has told me that this is the last orchestral library he wants to do.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 4, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Sat Oct 04 said:


> While no doubt he could change his mind, Doug has told me that this is the last orchestral library he wants to do.



maybe convince him to do an orchestral effects holywood series.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 4, 2014)

gsilbers @ Sat Oct 04 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Sat Oct 04 said:
> 
> 
> > While no doubt he could change his mind, Doug has told me that this is the last orchestral library he wants to do.
> ...



While Doug always responds to me courteously I can count on one hand the number of times I have convinced him about anything.


----------

